

Dropbox Experiencing Slowness & Inaccessible Files - nodesocket
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/21/dropbox-users-experiencing-slowness-inaccessible-files/

======
nodesocket
The ball is being dropped by DropBox on communication. The twitter feed
@DropboxOps has one tweet:

<https://twitter.com/DropboxOps/status/237954805333622784>

No further explanation, estimates, or details. The status page:
<http://status.dropbox.com> is simply down.

This is the first big issue I can recall DropBox ever having. I am sure they
will learn, and implement better communication in the future.

